# Some more mantids:)



## drizzt (Mar 17, 2007)

Pnigomantis medioconstricta (for yen)

















Chloroharpax modesta (my both "pregnant" females are totally yellow now, dunno why)











Pseudocreobrotra wahlbergii L5


----------



## stevesm (Mar 17, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## Rick (Mar 17, 2007)

Awesome pics!


----------



## curare (Mar 17, 2007)

great pictures  , and greets to poland


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 17, 2007)

Very nice pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 17, 2007)

Beautiful photos.

I was hoping _P. medioconstricta _ would make an appearance soon !

Good luck with these !


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice pics as usual!! Can't wait to see Pnignomantis Medioconstricta here  

I have seen C. Modesta in slightly brighter color when kept in brighter spot. Is strange how they change color.


----------



## Jenn (Mar 21, 2007)

Your pictures are awesome!


----------

